# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  ممكن الررررد بسرررعه ضررروي

## الاء

ممكن الي بفتح معه صفحه التسجيل للسحب والاضافه يحطلنا اياها

وبكون كتير ممنونه اله

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> ممكن الي بفتح معه صفحه التسجيل للسحب والاضافه يحطلنا اياها
> 
> وبكون كتير ممنونه اله




بكرة بتفتح يا الاء الصفحة

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش راضي يفتح

----------


## الاء

انا فتحت معاي 

ههههههه بس الصبح بكير وسحبت وضفت

بس هلاء شكله معلق

----------


## ريمي

اسمعي بحكي لمها وهي بتفتح :Icon31:

----------


## ffstar

thanks

----------


## شذى الياسمين

احسن شي خلي البرنامج متل ما هو بلا وجع راس و لا سحب و اضافه و لا هم ...

----------

